# Bikeparktour 2016 (Deutschland, Östereich, Schweiz, etc)



## screator (18. Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich wollte mit nen paar meiner Freunden ne Bikeparktour machen nach dem Abi, dafür bräuchten wir nen Sprinter für die Bikes und um ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zu haben. Wir sind alle noch Schüler, deswegen haben wir nicht genügend Geld um uns nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Sprinter zu kaufen (also keinener der Verschimmelt ist oder auseinander fällt), deswegen hoffen wir das sich nen paar nette Unterstützer unserer Idee finden und bereit sind dafür Geld für nen Sprinter zu spenden 
Deswegen bitte ich darum sich unsere Seite dafür mal anzugucken, da stehen noch ein paar andere Informationen, oder den Link zu teilen:
http://goget.fund/1Ozd8Tm
Wir sind auf eure Hilfe angewiesen !
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus,
Leon


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Januar 2016)

Ohh
Da hänge ich mich gerne an...
Wer mir schnell ein neues Auto spenden möchte, einfach eine PM an mich, und du bekommst meine BankkontoNr. für die Spende. 
Am liebsten wäre mir ein *Stern*mobil. Also nichts verschimmeltes...
Spender erhalten als Gegenleistung ein Werbebanner innerhalb vom Kofferraum vom neuen Bettelkarren, oder Tausend Jungfrauen im Himmel. Many Thanks...

RedOrbiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (18. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin ja früher immer in meinen Ferien Arbeiten gegangen um Geld zu haben. Heute scheinen ja Fundraiser einfacher zu sein...


----------



## screator (18. Januar 2016)

Das haben wir auch, schließlich kauft sich die Ausrüstung wie Bikes, Helm, Protektoren und die Eintrittskarte nicht von selbst. Ausserdem ist das alles freiwillig wer spenden will kann das machen, es wird ja niemand gezwungen.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Januar 2016)

Dann solltet ihr einen gemeinnützigen Verein gründen, damit ihr Spendenquittungen ausstellen könnt, die kann man wenigstens steuerlich geltend machen. Vielleicht klappts dann besser mit den Spenden.


----------



## screator (18. Januar 2016)

Man spendet aber nicht nur um das von den Steuern abzusetzen. beim spenden geht es darum die Idee dahinter zu unterstützen, so ist meine Ansicht zu dem Thema. Außerdem wäre es nett wenn der Link geteilt werden würde, da so eine größere Masse an Personen erreicht werden kann, die die Idee evtl. unterstützen wollen.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Deine Wünsche und Ideen klingen gut, aber die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau oder der Geldscheissende Esel muss erst geboren werden.

In meinen Jugendjahren bin ich in der schulfreien Zeit einer Arbeit von 4 -5 Wochen nachgegangen. Mit der hart verdienten  Kohle konnte ich mir meine Flausen und Wünsche zum größten Teil erfüllen. Mit 19 Jahren kaufte ich zum Surfen einen verschimmelten VW-Bus mit Fenster um an den Gardasee zu fahren. (100km ca. 19l Benzin) Haben diesen alten Bäcker-Karren repariert und notdürftig zu einem Schlaf-Mobil adaptiert und mit meinen Freunden 3 Jahre das Auslangen gefunden.

Eine Arbeit schafft dir und deinen Jungs die Möglichkeit eure Traumvorstellung selbst zu finanzieren.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Januar 2016)

hmmmmm?
zwei möglichkeiten das leben bietet:

- arbeiten bis man selber verschimmelt 
- nix arbeiten und mit einem schimmelbus vorlieb nehmen


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

herr lass hirn ra
(vielleicht in nem geldköfferchen verpackt)


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2016)

Würde mich an eurer Stelle direkt an die Europäische Zentralbank wenden! Mario Draghi versucht seit geraumer Zeit schon verzweifelt sein Geld für sinnvolle Projekte zur Ankurbelung der europäischen Konjunktur zu verteilen. Da kommt eure Idee gerade recht und ihr spart euch das langwierige und meist nicht zielführende crowdfunding....


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2016)

Immer wenn man denkt, es könnte nicht dümmer kommen. Wie verquer muss man denken, um sich auf diese Art von Fremden sein Hobby finanzieren lassen zu wollen?



screator schrieb:


> Wir sind auf eure Hilfe angewiesen !



Das glaube ich auch, das ihr Hilfe braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz... das "etc" lasse ich mal bewusst aussen vor.
Gut. Da haben wir also im Pflichtprogramm: Geiskopf, BaWi, Leogang, Schladming, Wagrain, Serfaus, Lenzerheide, Chur, Laax/Flims, Chatel, L2A. Dafür muss man mindestens 3 Wochen einplanen. Mindestens 10 Tage davon in der Schweiz.
Da soll mal einer sagen, die Jugend von heute hätte keine Ziele vor Augen


----------



## volker_holthaus (19. Januar 2016)

Finde ich auch ziemlich lustig, sich seinen Urlaub über Crownfunding finanzieren zu lassen. Denke das könnte sich ein wenig schwerer gestalten. Normalerweise würde ich jetzt sagen, spare dein Geld, geh arbeiten und fahre halt nächstes Jahr, wenn die Kohle langt.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Das könnte auch ein heisser Tipp für euer Vorhaben sein!!! Laut Medienberichten hat er über 12 Mrd €uro Finanzüberschuss gemacht!
Ansonsten hier versuchen


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

Was ist eigentlich aus den guten, alten Nebenjobs geworden mit dem man sich in der Zeit als ich noch jung war solche Späße finanziert hat?


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja früher immer in meinen Ferien Arbeiten gegangen um Geld zu haben. Heute scheinen ja Fundraiser einfacher zu sein...


Erklär mir mal bitte wie die armen Jungs neben der ganzen Fratzenboch und Fatzabschbämmerei noch was arbeiten sollen, Du Sklaventreiber

Die kriegen noch Burn-Out bevor die erste Hatz4-Zahlung aufm Konto eingeht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2016)

Dieses gesamte Internet und z. B. auch facebook ist ein solcher Mist, z. T. sogar "Dreck", geworden - man sollte vielleicht wieder ausschliesslich auf analoge Bücher umsteigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

Soll ich mal Bäcker und Metzger meines Vertrauens ansprechen? Vielleicht spendieren die täglich ein paar Schnittchen.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> Man spendet aber nicht nur um das von den Steuern abzusetzen. beim spenden geht es darum die Idee dahinter zu unterstützen, so ist meine Ansicht zu dem Thema. Außerdem wäre es nett wenn der Link geteilt werden würde, da so eine größere Masse an Personen erreicht werden kann, die die Idee evtl. unterstützen wollen.




Und welche Idee steckt dahinter?

Also wenn ihr unterwegs in der Schweiz gestrandete Pottwale retten wolltet, oder am Gardasee Robbenbabies vor kandaischen Totschlägern retten. Das würde mir gefallen und ich auch unterstützen.

Jedoch so. Da gebe ich lieber einem Bettler ein Vier Gänge Menü im Adlon und eine Garnitur Wintersachen aus. Da hat wenigstens jemand Bedürftiges etwas von.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den guten, alten Nebenjobs geworden mit dem man sich in der Zeit als ich noch jung war solche Späße finanziert hat?



Boah, bist du altmodisch Mann. Na was soll man auch von einem Diktator, der Arbeitslager unterhält, anderes erwarten


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Dieses gesamte Internet und z. B. auch facebook ist ein solcher Mist, z. T. sogar "Dreck", geworden - man sollte vielleicht wieder ausschliesslich auf analoge Bücher umsteigen....


Auf Facebook treibt sich jetzt der gleiche Dreck rum, der mich damals dazu gebracht hat, StudiVZ zu verlassen und eben zu Facebook zu wechseln.
Der einzige logische Schritt wäre jetzt G+. Aber ich fürchte, auch das wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Auf Facebook treibt sich jetzt der gleiche Dreck rum, der mich damals dazu gebracht hat, StudiVZ zu verlassen und eben zu Facebook zu wechseln.
> Der einzige logische Schritt wäre jetzt G+. Aber ich fürchte, auch das wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit


Die einzige Frage, die sich mir stellt: Waren die Leute früher auch schon so "blö*" und konnten sich nur nicht äussern - oder hat das Internet die Idiotisierung der Menschheit so weit und schnell voran gebracht?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Beides. Früher waren die Leute weiter auseinander, da fiel das nicht so auf. Jetzt rotten sie sich auf FB und in Foren zusammen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

Das kommt alles nur davon, weil die Abiturienten immer jünger werden.
So ein verschimmeltes Abi macht man heut mit 14 glaub ich.

Außerdem, die lernen ja nix mehr fürs Leben, sondern nur noch auswendig. Und dann wundert man sich, dass die jungen Leute heute "nicht Ausbildungsfähig" sind.

Willse machen, irgendwie können die armen Schweine ja auch nüscht dafür, werden da reingeboren und haben direkt nen USB Port zum Import von Schwachsinn. 
Könn einem echt leid tun, fund raising is ein hartes Brot, nich so wie ich früher, jede Ferien keine Ferien gehabt, sondern malochen in der Papierfabrik, damit ich mir irgend ne verschimmelte Karre kaufen konnte in die es reingeregnet hat.

Ich spende was, wenn Ihr mit dem Bus freiwillige Aufbauhilfe in Syrien oder sonstwo leistet. Anschließend könnt ihr mit dem Bus machen was ihr wollt.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Die öffentliche Verbreitung gewisser "Ideen" (wenn man sowas überhaupt so nennen darf) ist heute wesentlich einfacher geworden.
Stell dir mal vor, jemand würde diesen Betteltext in einer Zeitung annoncieren wollen... da würde sich nur das Redaktionsteam wundern, nicht das ganze Internet.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Also, ich habe gerade einen Hunni gespendet .
Ich finde die Idee gut und die Jugend soll schließlich was haben von ihrer Jugend  . Oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Und woher soll das Geld für das Inserat kommen, Superhirn?

Strassenmusik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

@Abragroll 

Einer von den Jungs ist mit dir direkt verwandt?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Und woher soll das Geld für das Inserat kommen, Superhirn?
> 
> Strassenmusik?



In dem Brief an die Redaktion würde natürlich die Bitte drinstehen, das gratis abzudrucken. Einfallsloser!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> @Abragroll
> 
> Einer von den Jungs ist mit dir direkt verwandt?



Nein.
Ich würde auch DIR etwas spenden...Flüchtlingshilfe der besonderen Art: Hilfe zur Flucht  . Ein verschimmeltes Fluchtfahrzeug z. B.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Also Inserat in der TAZ. Da könnte das sogar Erfolg haben.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich würde auch DIR etwas spenden...Flüchtlingshilfe der besonderen Art: Hilfe zur Flucht  . Ein verschimmeltes Fluchtfahrzeug z. B.



Danke. Ich geh lieber zu Fuss oder fahre mit so einem komischen Rad. Nicht das ich dir noch dankbar sein müsste.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich würde auch DIR etwas spenden...Flüchtlingshilfe der besonderen Art: Hilfe zur Flucht  . Ein verschimmeltes Fluchtfahrzeug z. B.



Nein, nicht verschimmelt soll es sein. Du hast mal wieder nichts kapiert


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage, die sich mir stellt: Waren die Leute früher auch schon so "blö*" und konnten sich nur nicht äussern - oder hat das Internet die Idiotisierung der Menschheit so weit und schnell voran gebracht?


Teile dieses total dämliche Bild mit einem absolut behinderten Spruch voller Rechtschreibfehler, wenn dein IQ unter 80 ist.

Was weiss ich. Wird schon so sein, wie @Hazelnoot schreibt. Aber irgendwie ist das wie ein Virus. Ich ertappe mich hin und wieder selbst, dass ich Wörter falsch schreibe, die ich "damals" nie falsch geschrieben hätte. Oder wirklich intensiv überlegen muss, ob das denn jetzt richtig ist. Wenn du dauernd Scheibe siehst, dann gewöhnst du dir das unterbewusst wohl an. Ich werde vielleicht mal ne Abhandlung darüber schreiben... "Mit dem Internet zum Un*ermenschen" oder sowas.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Teile dieses total dämliche Bild mit einem absolut behinderten Spruch voller Rechtschreibfehler, wenn dein IQ unter 80 ist.
> 
> Was weiss ich. Wird schon so sein, wie @Hazelnoot schreibt. Aber irgendwie ist das wie ein Virus. Ich ertappe mich hin und wieder selbst, dass ich Wörter falsch schreibe, die ich "damals" nie falsch geschrieben hätte. Oder wirklich intensiv überlegen muss, ob das denn jetzt richtig ist. Wenn du dauernd Scheibe siehst, dann gewöhnst du dir das unterbewusst wohl an. Ich werde vielleicht mal ne Abhandlung darüber schreiben... "Mit dem Internet zum Un*ermenschen" oder sowas.



Das färbt ab und kommt nur daher, dass es bei dir in der Schweiz so viele Geldbusse gibt  .


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Geldbusse


Geldbussen heisst das. Kommt direkt nach der Verzeigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

Sogar inne Kirche nur noch Asis.
Höre dauernd was von "Aldar" und "Opfer".

btw, wenn der versammelten Schwarmintelligenz was an meiner Gesundung liegt ... 4 Wochen Malle im Frühling mitm Schwuckenratt täten mir gut. Muss mal meine IBAN raussuchen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Geldbussen heisst das. Kommt direkt nach der Verzeigung.



Verzeigung? In welche Richtig denn bitte ?



MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> 4 Wochen Malle im Frühling mitm Schwuckenratt täten mir gut. Muss mal meine IBAN raussuchen.


Was dir mal gut täte, ließe sich am besten mit einem Nudelholz bezahlen  .


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

Früher gabs kein Fundraising, wir haben bei Oma und Opa geschnorrt.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> btw, wenn der versammelten Schwarmintelligenz was an meiner Gesundung liegt ... 4 Wochen Malle im Frühling mitm Schwuckenratt täten mir gut. Muss mal meine IBAN raussuchen.


Schwuckenratt?  
Hier gips nur Crowdfunding für Gescheiterte Bergratthippies™


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Gehört zwar nicht hierher, jedoch @bastifunbiker ist auch dem geschuldet, dass man sich heute nichts mehr so merken muss wie früher. Rhythmus oder Rytmus => google ich schnell (ich ertappe mich da auch immer mal wieder bei) anstatt kurz zu überlegen. In der Regel weiss man die Lösung. Ist in vielen Bereichen so. Man sollte sich ab und zu zu Gedächtnisspielen zwingen. Genauso ist es mit Wikipedia, schnell eintippen, oder kurz nachdenken. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Verzeigung? In welche Richtig denn bitte ?
> 
> 
> Was dir mal gut täte, ließe sich am besten mit einem Nudelholz bezahlen  .


In jede Erdenkliche! Hier ein paar, die du mit dem Bus erreichen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Rhythmus


Ha. Da hat sich der Portier im Hotel mal einen Scherz erlaubt. Das sollte ich mal aufschreiben, als ich "voll" einchecken wollte - so als Kontrolle. Da sass ich eine Weile dran


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Schwuckenratt?
> Hier gips nur Crowdfunding für Gescheiterte Bergratthippies™


Kostenlosen Bergratturlaub dürfte mir die Gemeinde dann im Sommer spendieren. Euch liegt doch was an meiner Gesundung.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

verkraftest du eine ehrliche Antwort?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> verkraftest du eine ehrliche Antwort?


Muss meinen Therapeut fragen.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

ok, dann frag ihn mal ob du mit einem "nein" leben kannst


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ok, dann frag ihn mal ob du mit einem "nein" leben kannst


Das macht mich jetzt etwas traurig


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Mann, du solltest doch vorher deinen Therapeuten fragen. Jetzt wird die Sitzung teurer. Wer soll denn das wieder Crowdfunden?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Mann, du solltest doch vorher deinen Therapeuten fragen. Jetzt wird die Sitzung teurer. Wer soll denn das wieder Crowdfunden?


Der TE 
Der hat Schuld. Einer muss ja schuldig sein


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Brief



Woher sollen die Jünglinge wissen wovon Du sprichst? Was´n Brief?


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> "Durch das Internet zum Un*ermenschen"


Ich habe das mal verbessert. 


MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Muss mal meine IBAN raussuchen.


Herrje, haste nich mal paypal oder bitcoins?

Wo is der Bernd eigentlich, wenn ma ihn mal braucht?


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich an deren Stelle wäre, würde ich das letzte Schuljahr wiederholen, weniger biken und dafür mal in Deutsch und Englisch aufpassen. Das ist ja der blanke Horror 

Die rumänischen Kusssienen™ stottern da ja besseres Zeug in der Fußgängerzone zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Du meinst Wahlkurs so ein Betteldings hier erstellen in Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch?
Gibt es bestimmt ab Schuljahr 2017/2018.


----------



## Kadauz (19. Januar 2016)

Klar, wieviel braucht Ihr?


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß, es ist sehr böse zu schreiben: Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass da noch keiner gespendet hat.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Also, ich habe gerade einen Hunni gespendet .
> Ich finde die Idee gut und die Jugend soll schließlich was haben von ihrer Jugend  . Oder nicht?








Du schwindelst!! 

@Matze1983 

Sie haben noch 72 Tage


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

Wadde ma´ich hatt noch einen....wie war dat noch?
Ich spende auch was wenn...die Typen mich mitnehmen und ein paar nette Abiturientinnen beisteuern oder so,...oder wars was mit nem sozialen Anspruch? Kacke ich habs vergessen.
...wenn, wadde mal, irgendwas mit Syrien war schon...was gibts noch...wenn...statt der Bikeparktour erstmal nen Ausflug ohne Bikepark in die echte Natur gemacht wird oder so.
Mitnehmen müssen die mich dann eh auch, können mich aber an irgendnem heißen Badestrand rauslassen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist sehr böse zu schreiben: Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass da noch keiner gespendet hat.


Schadenfroh wie immer. Gut so.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 454682Du schwindelst!!



...ist sicher noch unterwegs  .


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

Er muss wegen IBAN die alten Überweisungsträger ausfüllen, die brauchen immer etwas länger!


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Du meinst Wahlkurs so ein Betteldings hier erstellen in Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch?
> Gibt es bestimmt ab Schuljahr 2017/2018.



Mit "Französisch" kommt man übrigens auch mit relativ wenig Aufwand an viel Geld... Noch Erniedrigender als das Hier wird´s auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich bin schon gespannt, wenn @Delgado auf den Thread hier aufmerksam wird.


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Januar 2016)

Hahaha ich wird nicht mehr...

Das ist tatsächlich ernst gemeint?
Erstmal Englisch pauken fürs Abi, würd ich meinen...

Ich hätte gerne einen Audi S6, als schwer arbeitender Durchschnittsverdiener kann ich mir aber keinen leisten. Wer hilft mir dabei?


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Weise deine schwere Arbeit nach und wir können reden


----------



## screator (19. Januar 2016)

@EvilEvo wenn das doch alles so schlecht ist du kannst es gerne korrigieren anstelle dich nur zu beschweren/ dich versuchen drüber lustig zu machen, so etwas ist zudem produktiver. Das gilt auch für alle die meinen hier irgendwelchen so genannten "shitstorm" abzulassen. Ich kann zwar niemanden zwingen hier produktiven Inhalt zu schreiben, es wäre aber für alle besser, alle anderen sollen einfach schweigen statt Zeit zu verschwenden.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich will mit der Holden im April nach Japan. Ich muss auch kein Krautfunding machen, ihr könnt mir die Kohle direkt überweisen oder Bares per Post schicken. Mehr Infos per PN, danke!


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. Januar 2016)

Du musst auch uns verstehen, wir warten eben auch alle noch auf die Prinzessin mit dem weissen Gaul.

Bis dahin frusten wir hier so vor uns hin. 

@Matze1983 kannst du mal aufhören dazwischenzugrätschen! Das ist nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> @EvilEvo wenn das doch alles so schlecht ist du kannst es gerne korrigieren anstelle dich nur zu beschweren/ dich versuchen drüber lustig zu machen, so etwas ist zudem produktiver. Das gilt auch für alle die meinen hier irgendwelchen so genannten "shitstorm" abzulassen. Ich kann zwar niemanden zwingen hier produktiven Inhalt zu schreiben, es wäre aber für alle besser, alle anderen sollen einfach schweigen statt Zeit zu verschwenden.



Nein, es wäre besser für dich zu erkennen, dass man für ein (kostspieliges) Vergnügen Geld verdienen muss und nicht einfach im Internet danach betteln sollte.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Und jetzt auch noch darum betteln, dass euch jemand anders die Rechtschreibung korrigieren soll 
Was habt ihr denn schon produktives geleistet, wenn ihr euren Kritikern mangelnde Produktivität vorwerft?

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Spendenaktion hat sich erledigt. Wird eh nix mit dem Abi. Außer es findet sich ein Gönner, der die Klausuren für euch schreibt, das wär ja sonst unzumutbare Arbeit. (Kann man dafür nicht auch ein Crowdfunding machen?)


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Weise deine schwere Arbeit nach und wir können reden


Du kannst zumindest nachweisen, dass Du keine hast. 

Wann ist die nächste Party? Ich komm vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Gehirn ist leider aus.


----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

Tach.
Arbeiten gehen ...
Ja, das tut man um sich diesen Sport überhaupt nur finanzieren zu können.
Wenn man aber gerade das Abitur macht ist die Zeit ziemlich knapp um arbeiten zu gehen. Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich über ein paar Jungs wie ihr es früher wohl auch wart so aufregt. Ihr wolltet doch sicher auch einen Bikeurlaub machen, wolltet zwischen Abi und Studium irgendwo hin, wolltet mal abschalten. 
Also freut euch doch lieber das die Jugend den Sport auch noch kennt und nicht nur vor der Glotze hängt und pinkelt denen nicht ans Bein sondern regt euch im stillen drüber auf das ihr das nicht (mehr) machen könnt weil ihr Verpflichtungen habt (Arbeit, Familie, etc). Wenn ihr spenden wollt bitte gerne, unterstützt die Jungs, wenn nicht dann eben nicht und beschäftigt euch weiter mit wichtigeren Sachen.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Januar 2016)

YanDH schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet doch sicher auch einen Bikeurlaub machen, wolltet zwischen Abi und Studium irgendwo hin, wolltet mal abschalten.



Bei mir war es kein Bikeurlaub aber ich stand nach dem Abi 6 Wochen am Fließband um Geld für die "coolen Dinge" zu verdienen!


YanDH schrieb:


> Also freut euch doch lieber das die Jugend den Sport auch noch kennt und nicht nur vor der Glotze hängt und pinkelt denen nicht ans Bein sondern regt euch im stillen drüber auf das ihr das nicht (mehr) machen könnt weil ihr Verpflichtungen habt (Arbeit, Familie, etc). Wenn ihr spenden wollt bitte gerne, unterstützt die Jungs, wenn nicht dann eben nicht und beschäftigt euch weiter mit wichtigeren Sachen.



Sonst alles knusper im Oberstübchen? Er hängt zu Hause vor der Glotze ab und bettelt im Internet nach Geld! Und ich finde das nicht kacke, weil ich sowas nicht machen kann, weil ich Verpflichtungen habe. Ich mache auch Urlaube, viel und weit weg und so und warum? Weil ich Bock drauf habe und das Geld dafür verdiene, mit zwei Jobs und ganz sicher ohne Crowdfunding.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> versuchen drüber lustig zu machen


was heisst denn hier "_*versuchen*_"?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Soso. Wenn man Abi macht ist die Zeit zu knapp um Geld zu verdienen, und das Geld zu knapp um einen Sprinter zu kaufen. Und nach dem Abi ist dann die Zeit zu knapp um mit dem Sprinter Biken zu fahren.
Also wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, sollte man sich vielleicht doch besser gleich erschießen. Gleich nach der Geburt. Sinnlos, alles sinnlos.
Die einzigen, die einen Sinn im Leben gefunden haben, sind unsere lieben Crowdfunder. Wir sollten ihnen dankbar für diese Erleuchtung sein, statt sie zu veräppeln. Nachdem mir nun endlich das Konzept einleuchtet, spende ich doch gerne mein ganzes Hab und Gut, ich kann ja eh nichts mehr damit anfangen, die Jungs wissen es wenigstens noch sinnvoll zu verwenden


----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

Genau das meine ich... Ich Arbeit auch während meines Abis und habe auch schon vorher gearbeitst. Am Wochenende bei Wind und Wetter Zeitungen austragen und so. Autowerkstatt sauber machen. Damit habe ich schon einiges verdient, ist aber auch schon wieder ausgegeben. Ich weiss ja nicht was du so verdient hast aber ich komme nicht über einen Stundenlohn von 10 Euro. Das heisst man müsste allein um den Karren zu finanzieren gut mal 400 stunden arbeiten, dazu Bikeparkkarten, verhungern sollen sie ja auch nicht, und anders. Ich würde sagen nochmal 100 Stunden. Das wird schwierig wegen des Abiturs. 
Also man nach Geld. Ich seh das Problem nicht. 
Fragen kostet nix, also kann man es doch wohl versuchen, oder nicht ? 
Es wird hier nach Unterstützung gefragt und nicht danach was ihr früher gemacht habt.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Man kann sogar ohne Sprinter Biken. Das mache ich heute noch so*. Nur mal so als Anregung. Weiß aber nicht, ob das Sinn macht 

(*) bin halt zu feige, mir einen per Spendenaktion zu erbetteln. Außerdem hab ich ja eh keine Zeit mehr zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Ich hab früher Parent Funding betrieben. Zwar ohne Helikopter, aber immerhin.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> @EvilEvoIch kann zwar niemanden zwingen hier produktiven Inhalt zu schreiben, es wäre aber für alle besser, alle anderen sollen einfach schweigen statt Zeit zu verschwenden.



Betteln gehen und anderen fehlende Produktivität vorwerfen. Dümmer geht es nimmer.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> @EvilEvo wenn das doch alles so schlecht ist du kannst es gerne korrigieren anstelle dich nur zu beschweren/ dich versuchen drüber lustig zu machen, so etwas ist zudem produktiver. Das gilt auch für alle die meinen hier irgendwelchen so genannten "shitstorm" abzulassen. Ich kann zwar niemanden zwingen hier produktiven Inhalt zu schreiben, es wäre aber für alle besser, alle anderen sollen einfach schweigen statt Zeit zu verschwenden.



Bezahlen wird mich dafür sicher keiner  Alter, du kriegst hier grad ´ne Message fürs Leben vermittelt. Die solltest du verdammtnochmal mitnehmen 
Hier reden keine 14-15 Jährigen mit dir, sondern das KTWR, somit Erwachsene gestandene Menschen mit Lebenserfahrung.

Du solltest das hier alles mal auf dein Verhalten reflektieren, anstatt die Kritik an deinem Handeln zu diskreditieren.

Im Übrigen Danke, dass du mich explizit ausgewählt hast, ich geb dir mal einen Auszug meiner Abi-Zeit:
Ich habe von der 10-13 Klasse neben der Schule als Radkurier gearbeitet, nebenbei noch als freier Mitarbeiter in der Telekommunikationsbranche.
Habe die Hälfte des 13. Schuljahres allerdings wegen mehrerer Tumor-Erkrankungen im Krankenhaus verbracht, mein Abi trotzdem geschafft, nebenbei mein Hobby "Mountainbike" finanziert und ausgelebt 

Und solche Geschichten könnten sicher noch mehr hier beitragen.

Also reißt euch zusammen und kommt im echten Leben an 




Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Du kannst zumindest nachweisen, dass Du keine hast.
> 
> Wann ist die nächste Party? Ich komm vorbei.



Andere Baustelle, übrigens, Party is wieder am Samstag, Oma wird 80!


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bezahlen wird mich dafür sicher keiner  Alter, du kriegst hier grad ´ne Message fürs Leben vermittelt. Die solltest du verdammtnochmal mitnehmen
> Hier reden keine 14-15 Jährigen mit dir, sondern das KTWR, somit Erwachsene gestandene Menschen mit Lebenserfahrung.
> 
> Du solltest das hier alles mal auf dein Verhalten reflektieren, anstatt die Kritik an deinem Handeln zu diskreditieren.
> ...


nimm mal die alberne Mütze ab. Ist das deine Art vom Vermitteln einer seriösen Lebensweisheit?


----------



## Cedric999 (19. Januar 2016)

Gewinner des Thread des Jahres steht damit also fest. 

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Hatte gehofft, er versteht das dann besser


----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

Meine Fresse ich sehe schon, einer pinkelt hier größere Eiswürfel als der andere.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Und @EvilEvo bekommt den Preis für den optimistischsten Post.
Perlen vor die Säue
wie man leider schon 4 Posts danach bemerken muss


----------



## Cedric999 (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Und @EvilEvo bekommt den Preis für den optimistischsten Post.
> Perlen vor die Säue
> wie man leider schon 4 Posts danach bemerken muss


Mach dir nichts draus werden sicherlich alle hier verstehen außer der TE vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Hab ich jetzt die Stimmung versaut?

@bastifunbiker : Vielleich ein Partyhut, oder einen Zylinder?


----------



## Cedric999 (19. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt die Stimmung versaut
> 
> @bastifunbiker : Vielleich ein Partyhut, oder ein Zylinder?


Stimmung? Nö denke nicht.


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Januar 2016)

leute, ich habs durchschaut. denk ich mal.

entweder ists ein gut durchdachtes werbefake von gogetfunding oder die jungs verdienen wirklich was damit, weil sie pro post oder gar klick unsererseits von gogetfunding was dafür kriegen.

ja, die schule bildet heutzutage fürs leben und nicht für die theorie wie bei uns noch...



hmmmmmmmpffffffffffff.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Jetzt haltet endlich die Klappe  .
Alle  .

Man könnte meinen, ihr wart niemals jung oder seid mit einem Besenstiel im Arsch geboren worden  .

Einen Versuch war's wert, der Spendenaufruf... zu viel Stuntzi gelesen... Versuch gescheitert, nächste  .
Gesteht der Jugend zu, Erfahrungen machen zu dürfen, ihr alten Säcke  .


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Januar 2016)

nehme alles zurück.

kann keine werbung sein.
ich hab den englischtext gelesen. 

die werden in den ferien NICHT wegfahren.


----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

@Abragroll 
Wahre Wort mein Guter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

YanDH schrieb:


> @Abragroll
> Wahre Wort mein Guter


----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

*Wahre Worte


----------



## Cedric999 (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Jetzt haltet endlich die Klappe  .
> ihr alten Säcke  .


 Das hab ich ja jetzt woh überhört oder ?


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

@Abragroll : Deine Aussage widerspricht sich etwas  Ich denke doch "die Jugend" hat hier eine Erfahrung gemacht, die hätte der TE aber nich gemacht, hätt er nicht das eben vorhandene Feedback gekriegt


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja jetzt woh überhört oder ?





EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich denke...





Ein einfaches "Gewinner"-Klicken hätte mir als Zustimmung vollauf genügt  .


----------



## Cedric999 (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ein einfaches "Gewinner"-Klicken hätte mir als Zustimmung vollauf genügt  .


Jetzt erst recht nicht


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


>


muss reichen


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> . Euch liegt doch was an meiner Gesundung.



"Was die Ärzte aufgegeben, soll der Mensch nicht retten." _(Gesundheitsevangelium der schwargelben Bundesregierung)_


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2016)

Wer wollte mir noch gleich einen Blasen? @Hazelnoot ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mit nen paar meiner Freunden ne Bikeparktour machen nach dem Abi, dafür bräuchten wir nen Sprinter für die Bikes und um ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zu haben. Wir sind alle noch Schüler, deswegen haben wir nicht genügend Geld um uns nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Sprinter zu kaufen (also keinener der Verschimmelt ist oder auseinander fällt), deswegen hoffen wir das sich nen paar nette Unterstützer unserer Idee finden und bereit sind dafür Geld für nen Sprinter zu spenden
> Deswegen bitte ich darum sich unsere Seite dafür mal anzugucken, da stehen noch ein paar andere Informationen, oder den Link zu teilen:
> http://goget.fund/1Ozd8Tm
> ...



Was ist der Plan wenn keiner spendet? Die Drohung, daß ihr dann Medizin studiert könnte eurer Forderung den nötigen Nachdruck verleihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YanDH (19. Januar 2016)

Hahaha, wir hätten fast gelacht ...
Dann werden wir trotzdem fahren. 
Wo ein Wille da ein Weg.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

YanDH schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille da ein Weg.



Vorsicht!
FlatterAugust hat heute zugegeben dass sein Willy bald weg ist  :





FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Penisverkürzung.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wer wollte mir noch gleich einen Blasen? @Hazelnoot ?



Ich weiß nur noch, was du dafür blechen sollst


----------



## cschaeff (19. Januar 2016)

http://goget.fund/1Ozd8Tm

Okay Jungs, ich erwarte HIER in diesem Forum spätestens ENDE SEPTEMBER einen vollständigen Bericht mit detailliertem Verwendungsnachweis (Quittungen, Fotos, Videos, Kartendarstellung). Wäre schön, wenn es bis dahin mit der Interpunktion besser klappen würde. Und bitte sagt mir, dass ihr nicht im Englisch-Leistungskurs seid. Man hört ja so einiges über die Schulqualität in NRW, aber...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Man kann sogar ohne Sprinter Biken. Das mache ich heute noch so*. Nur mal so als Anregung. Weiß aber nicht, ob das Sinn macht
> 
> (*) bin halt zu feige, mir einen per Spendenaktion zu erbetteln. Außerdem hab ich ja eh keine Zeit mehr zum Biken.


Es geht schon - allerdings geht das mit Sprinter/einem großen Wagen besser...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

Genau!

Und jetzt spendet endlich etwas, sonst landen die Jungs noch als gescheiterte Existenzen im KTWR  .

Und das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder  ?!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Und jetzt spendet endlich etwas, sonst landen die Jungs noch als gescheiterte Existenzen im KTWR  .
> 
> Und das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder  ?!


So einfach wird man keine GE - dass muss man sich mit vielen Beiträgen im KTWR erst hart erarbeiten...


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn es bis dahin mit der Interpunktion besser klappen würde.



Wenn die die ganze Schulzeit nochmal wiederholen sollen, vlt. mit Leistungskurs "Realität", wird das nix mit biken; wg. zu alt. Schimmeliger Sprinter und Old Fashion Pedelec harmoniert aber auch besser.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

Wer von euch hat denen einen Euro gespendet? Wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denen einen Euro gespendet? Wer?



Das war @cschaeff  .
Wir sollten das Nudelholz auspacken  .


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Jungs, hier habt euch richtig die Tasten wundgeklopft!
Wo ist den screator der Threadersteller? Sind dir die vielen Antworten zu schimmlig geworden?
Hier ist ein Versteigerungsterminplan vom Finanzamt Mücnhen, vielleicht findet er einen günstigen schimmligen Sprinter oder Crafter von VWäh


----------



## Deleted 92748 (19. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Das war @cschaeff  .
> Wir sollten das Nudelholz auspacken  .


Teeren und federn würde für den Anfang genügen.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Januar 2016)

Um Spenden betteln, aber in die Schweiz fahren wollen, weil da das Leben so günstig ist. Das Zeigt doch, dass die Jungs kein Plan vom richtigen Leben haben.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Januar 2016)

Habe nicht mehr alles gelesen. Hat @Abragroll seinen Sohn aufgefordert Geld für den Familienurlaub zu sammeln?


----------



## cschaeff (19. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denen einen Euro gespendet? Wer?


Der Name des Spenders wird nicht genannt. Ich habe mein Ehrenwort gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Um Spenden betteln, aber in die Schweiz fahren wollen, weil da das Leben so günstig ist. Das Zeigt doch, dass die Jungs kein Plan vom richtigen Leben haben.



schlimmer noch, nicht mal von Geographie (schau mal die "Reiseroute" bei gogetfund an)


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2016)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Was ist der Plan wenn keiner spendet? Die Drohung, daß ihr dann Medizin studiert könnte eurer Forderung den nötigen Nachdruck verleihen.


Nee, dann fliegen die für 99€ in ein 5 Sternehotel in die Türkei mit Allinklusive und lassen sich beim Bananabootfahren von der deutschen Marine aufgreifen!
Dann geht's zurück nach Deutschland, dort gibt's ein neues Schbämmfon mit Vertrag, was zu fressen, ein Bett und reichlich Knete im Monat, man munkelt sogar von nem eigenen Haus und nem Daimler.....dann müssen die nur noch ihr Handgepäck zurück nach Germoney kriegen


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Januar 2016)

YanDH schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille da ein Weg.



So langsam verstehst du es ja! Und der Weg heißt nicht crowdfunding sondern meistens leider ehrliche Arbeit.
Aber hey, meine Erfahrung zeigt: Wenn du dir was selbst erarbeitet hast, weißt du es viel mehr zu schätzen! Das ist doch auch was!


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Du könntest ihnen ja Saft für 3 Wochen Reisezeit machen.


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Januar 2016)

Der hält nicht so lang. Wenn ich abends Saft mache, sollte man den schon spätestens am Abend drauf trinken, lieber früher.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Dann spende deinen alten Entsafter, solang der nicht schmimmlig ist ...


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Januar 2016)

Den will der Schwiegervater haben!
Aber ich habe alte Schuhe von der Holden. Zwei Paar hat sie aussortiert. Wohin darf ich sie schicken? Ich bin gut drauf: Porto auf mich!


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

War ja klar. 

Jedoch welche Schuhgrösse?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Isch schbämm jetz.



YanDH schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich über ein paar Jungs wie ihr es früher wohl auch wart so aufregt. Ihr wolltet doch sicher auch einen Bikeurlaub machen, wolltet zwischen Abi und Studium irgendwo hin, wolltet mal abschalten.





Matze1983 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es kein Bikeurlaub aber ich stand am Fließband um Geld für überhaupt mal ´n eigenes Zimmer zu verdienen! und bin Morgens um 6 aus der Fabrik zu meinen Klausuren gefahren. Nix lernen, arbeiten.


Ich habe das mal auf mich angepasst. Der Matze is erschreckend ähnlich. Bis auf den Entsafter, Iphone, Kamera, NK, Größe, Gewicht,....



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man Abi macht ist die Zeit zu knapp um Geld zu verdienen,


Da muss ich dem Spund mal recht geben, die müssen heut so stumpfsinnig immer weiter auswendig pauken, wie Ihr Gehirn gewaschen bleiben soll, die hamm echt nix.



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Parent Funding


Bei uns hieß das immer Zucker in den Arsc.........ach lassen wir das. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Zeigt doch, dass die Jungs kein Plan vom richtigen Leben haben.


Wie solln se auch, erzogen und aufgewachsen in ner komischen Internet/Smartphone/DummesZeugpauken Welt könn die froh sein, wenn se überhaupt im Leben mal dran riechen können was das ist. Von daher sollte man den Jungs schon was spendieren, aber keine verschissene Bikeparktour, sondern mal 4 Wochen Wildnis, meinetwegen im verschimmelten Sprinter. Da besteht wenigstens die kleine Chance, dass sie merken, dass die digitale Gebärmutter aus der die leider nie ansonsten rauskommen nur ne Verarsche ist. Könn nich wirklich was dafür. Und wir warn auch mal Jung.

Von mir gibts also Haue und Zuspruch zugleich. Alles is grau mit paar Farbsprenklern drin. Und bisschen Schimmel hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Bei uns hieß das immer Zucker in den Arsc.........ach lassen wir das.


ich weiss ganz genau, wie das heisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Was wisst IHR alten Fürze denn schon vom Leben  ?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Als meiner einer ungefähr so alt als das wie TE war, hab ich "Urlaub" in Lorret de Mar gemacht. 17 tägige Busreise, 14 Tage am Ort, Hotel Garbi Park.
Frühstück gaps gegen Mittag an der Hotelbar. Entweder Gin Fizz oder Vodka O-Saft (Vitamine).
Flaschenweise Bacardi im Moef Gaga.
Dafür knechte ich vorher 5 Wochen in einem Betrieb mit Wechselschicht.
Hab jede Promille genossen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Lorret de Mar


Wat´n Drecksloch, da hab ich auch mal ordentlich gefeiert. 
Gibs das eigentlich noch? Fährt da noch einer hin?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wat´n Drecksloch, da hab ich auch mal ordentlich gefeiert.
> Gibs das eigentlich noch? Fährt da noch einer hin?




Heute ist wohl eher Balaton angesagt.
Oder virtuelle Bikeparkreisen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Heute ist wohl eher Balaton angesagt.


Da könnt man doch glatt nochmal da hin, is vielleicht billig und gut.
Ne KTWR Reise mitm Bus nach Lloret de Mar. Aber nur wenn die Frauenquote 50/50 ist und nicht die eigenen sind. .

Oder wir kaufen uns nen verschimmelten Sprinter und fahrn mal die Schweitzer besuchen.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Was wisst IHR alten Fürze denn schon vom Leben  ?



Ich weiß so viel vom Leben, dass ich einfach mal 3 Wochen Hardcore Biken am Stück, mit einer Woche Alpencross, eine Woche Gardasee und eine Woche Vinschgau machen kann, ohne darüber nachzudenke, ob ich genug Knete habe, oder gar betteln gehen muss.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Oder virtuelle Bikeparkreisen.


ich könnte dem TE als Entschädigung Videos aus Parks in DACH uppen 


Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich weiß so viel vom Leben, dass ich einfach mal 3 Wochen Hardcore Biken am Stück, mit einer Woche Alpencross, eine Woche Gardasee und eine Woche Vinschgau machen kann, ohne darüber nachzudenke, ob ich genug Knete habe, oder gar betteln gehen muss.


du umschiffst ja auch geschickt die Schweiz. Schummeln zählt hier nicht und fliegt sofort auf!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Wie wärs mit Backpacktour statt Bikeparktour?
Hab noch nen schimmligen Rucksack, den kann ich abgeben.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Backpacktour statt Bikeparktour?
> Hab noch nen schimmligen Rucksack, den kann ich abgeben.


6 Seiten und du hast noch immer nicht gerafft, dass da nix schimmeln darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> du umschiffst ja auch geschickt die Schweiz. Schummeln zählt hier nicht und fliegt sofort auf!



Wenn ich in die Schweiz fahren würde, reicht es nicht mehr für 3 Wochen.


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage, die sich mir stellt: Waren die Leute früher auch schon so "blö*" und konnten sich nur nicht äussern - oder hat das Internet die Idiotisierung der Menschheit so weit und schnell voran gebracht?



Das typische Verhalten alter Leute immer schön von der jungend abgrenzen, indem man sagt "früher war alles anders". Ja früher war zum Beispiel das Abi leichter... Außerdem solltet ihr alle mal nen bisschen runterkommen! Wahrscheinlich werden diese Jungs euch nämlich noch ein bisschen Rente zahlen (was bei einigen hier ja nicht mehr lange sein kann).
Und der shitstorm den ihr hier betreibt ist zeigt keinesfalls, dass ihr nur Fünkchen mehr Lebenserfahrung habt Ich meine die Jugend von heute muss teilweise bis 19 Uhr in der Schule hocken (länger als so mancher von euch arbeitet) und dann müssen sie noch Hausaufgaben machen, für Klausuren lernen etc. das sie danach nicht mehr so viel Zeit haben zu arbeiten ist doch verständlich! Und wenn man den Anfang dieses Thread sieht steht dort, dass man alles auf freiwilliger Basis machen kann! Also wenn ihr nicht spenden wollt einfach mal Klappe halten Zudem braucht man ja ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit für diese Seiten... da sie nunmal ne Tour, in einem Sport den wir hier alle lieben, machen ist das hier nunmal die erste Seite wo man einen Aufruf starten kann Aber das hier dann so viele alte Säcke antrifft, die von Lebenserfahrung sprechen und darüber noch philosophieren geht mir gehörig auf den Sack! 

So musste das jetzt mal rauslassen, nachdem ich diesen ganzen scheiß hier gelesen habe

Schönen Tag alle mit einander, an die alten Säcke Windel nicht vergessen

Felix


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Das typische Verhalten alter Leute immer schön von der jungend abgrenzen, indem man sagt "früher war alles anders". Ja früher war zum Beispiel das Abi leichter... Außerdem solltet ihr alle mal nen bisschen runterkommen! Wahrscheinlich werden diese Jungs euch nämlich noch ein bisschen Rente zahlen (was bei einigen hier ja nicht mehr lange sein kann).
> Und der shitstorm den ihr hier betreibt ist zeigt keinesfalls, dass ihr nur Fünkchen mehr Lebenserfahrung habt Ich meine die Jugend von heute muss teilweise bis 19 Uhr in der Schule hocken (länger als so mancher von euch arbeitet) und dann müssen sie noch Hausaufgaben machen, für Klausuren lernen etc. das sie danach nicht mehr so viel Zeit haben zu arbeiten ist doch verständlich! Und wenn man den Anfang dieses Thread sieht steht dort, dass man alles auf freiwilliger Basis machen kann! Also wenn ihr nicht spenden wollt einfach mal Klappe halten Zudem braucht man ja ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit für diese Seiten... da sie nunmal ne Tour, in einem Sport den wir hier alle lieben, machen ist das hier nunmal die erste Seite wo man einen Aufruf starten kann Aber das hier dann so viele alte Säcke antrifft, die von Lebenserfahrung sprechen und darüber noch philosophieren geht mir gehörig auf den Sack!
> 
> So musste das jetzt mal rauslassen, nachdem ich diesen ganzen scheiß hier gelesen habe
> ...



Und Du hast Dir jetzt extra einen zweiten Account angelegt, nur um uns mal ordentlich die Meinung zu geigen  .


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Oh ja. Schule ist schon verdammt hart.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Das typische Verhalten alter Leute immer schön von der jungend abgrenzen, indem man sagt "früher war alles anders". Ja früher war zum Beispiel das Abi leichter... Außerdem solltet ihr alle mal nen bisschen runterkommen! Wahrscheinlich werden diese Jungs euch nämlich noch ein bisschen Rente zahlen (was bei einigen hier ja nicht mehr lange sein kann).
> Und der shitstorm den ihr hier betreibt ist zeigt keinesfalls, dass ihr nur Fünkchen mehr Lebenserfahrung habt Ich meine die Jugend von heute muss teilweise bis 19 Uhr in der Schule hocken (länger als so mancher von euch arbeitet) und dann müssen sie noch Hausaufgaben machen, für Klausuren lernen etc. das sie danach nicht mehr so viel Zeit haben zu arbeiten ist doch verständlich! Und wenn man den Anfang dieses Thread sieht steht dort, dass man alles auf freiwilliger Basis machen kann! Also wenn ihr nicht spenden wollt einfach mal Klappe halten Zudem braucht man ja ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit für diese Seiten... da sie nunmal ne Tour, in einem Sport den wir hier alle lieben, machen ist das hier nunmal die erste Seite wo man einen Aufruf starten kann Aber das hier dann so viele alte Säcke antrifft, die von Lebenserfahrung sprechen und darüber noch philosophieren geht mir gehörig auf den Sack!
> 
> So musste das jetzt mal rauslassen, nachdem ich diesen ganzen scheiß hier gelesen habe
> ...


Diese Jungs werden nicht einen Cent für meine Rente zahlen. Sie sind noch nicht mal in der Lage, Geld für einen schammelichen Sprinter zu erarbeiten.
Mich deucht jedoch, das die Leistungsgehinderten höherpreisige  konkret krasse und coole Smartphones ihr Eigen nennen.

Und das mit dem "Abi war früher leichter" vergiss mal ganz schnell.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Jugend von heute...



weißt du, früher haben wir immer gesagt, "früher war alles besser"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> einen schammelichen Sprinter



oh Mann, wie oft denn noch, NICHT schimmelig! NICHT schimmelig soll er sein!


----------



## nollak (20. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Oh ja. Schule ist schon verdammt hart.



Aber sowas von! Freue mich schon auf den Aufruf für den ersten Urlaub in den Semesterferien, Studium ist ja schließlich noch härter und man hat noch weniger Zeit zum arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> oh Mann, wie oft denn noch, NICHT schimmelig! NICHT schimmelig soll er sein!


Selbst einen schimmeligen erwirtschaften sie nicht.
Wie sagt mein Sensei immer ... Ohne Fleiss kein Reis. Oss!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> weißt du, früher haben wir immer gesagt, "früher war alles besser"


 
Unbedingt.
Und: früher konnte man schon lange vor dem Abi den Führerschein machen und einen (Sprinter gabs ja damals nicht) coolen MB 608 oder Opel Blitz fahren.
Man musste nur wenigstens zweimal durchfallen.
Und dann kam ja die laaaange Zeit wo man auf einen Studienplatz warten musste, da konnte man schön beim Daimler schaffen und Geld verdienen UND dann noch ewig in die weite Welt reisen.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Aber sowas von! Freue mich schon auf den Aufruf für den ersten Urlaub in den Semesterferien, Studium ist ja schließlich noch härter und man hat noch weniger Zeit zum arbeiten.



Und dann erst der Aufruf für den ersten Urlaub nach dem Studium. Arbeiten ist ja noch viel härter, da hat man vor lauter Arbeit gar keine Zeit mehr zum arbeiten und kann sich immer noch keinen NICHT schimmligen Sprinter leisten.


----------



## nollak (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Und dann erst der Aufruf für den ersten Urlaub nach dem Studium. Arbeiten ist ja noch viel härter, da hat man vor lauter Arbeit gar keine Zeit mehr zum arbeiten und kann sich immer noch keinen NICHT schimmligen Sprinter leisten.



Stimmt wie konnte ich das nur vergessen! Also doch am besten direkt von der nächsten Brücke stürzen, wenn man denn die Zeit findet. Bringt ja alles nix mit dem arbeiten. Ich glaub ich mach lieber auf Arbeitslos und Crowdfunde mir meine nächsten Urlaube ne bissl zusammen, klingt irgendwie auch weit entspannter und stressfreier.


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Und Du hast Dir jetzt extra einen zweiten Account angelegt, nur um uns mal ordentlich die Meinung zu geigen  .



Nicht wirklich Aber anscheinend habt ihr auch keinen Job, wenn ihr so viel Zeit habt in so kurzer Zeit zu antworten


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Aber anscheinend habt ihr auch keinen Job, wenn ihr so viel Zeit habt in so kurzer Zeit zu antworten


Googel mal nach "home office". Das solltest selbst Du hinbekommen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Diese Jungs werden nicht einen Cent für meine Rente zahlen.


Was aber an unserer Politik ( also an den Wirtschaftsinteressen um genau zu sein ) liegt und auch so gewollt ist, da können die Herren Abiturienten nichts dafür.

Ganz ehrlich, ich tät direkt tauschen, denn das Arbeitsleben is einfach scheise. Gut bezahlt oder nich, Freizeit futsch, Bumsen auch halbe Zeit kein Bock mehr, Morgens wieder raus.

Dann lieber fummeln mit einer Schnuckeligen im schimmelichen Zelt mit ner Palette Hansa Pils, ner Platte rotem Libanesen, Wasserpfeifchen, nem schimmelichen Transporter, Frischeiwaffeln vom Aldi als Verpflegung und zwischendruch auch mal das Zelt verlassen.

Aber Arbeiten, mit schönem Haus und Hof unf Auto und Urlaub macht nicht unbedingt zufriedener.
Als ich noch nix hatte, zumindest weniger als Jetzt ( ja das geht ), hatte ich wenigstens immer nette Frauen.
Heut bin ich ständig auf Arbeit anstatt in der Südsee und so.

Viele Grüße, 
Euer Gammelpunk und Igluzeltbesetzer -


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Googel mal nach "home office". Das solltest selbst Du hinbekommen.



Brauch ich nicht  aber jetzt mal ehrlich, ja klar ihr feiert die Aktion nicht... Aber dann brauch man hier nicht die ganze Zeit rumheulen  gut jeder sagt einmal seine Meinung und dann ist es auch gut  lasst den Jungs dich einfach die Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> ...alter Leute...
> ... so viele alte Säcke antrifft..., die



@bastifunbiker @Delgado die haben mich ALT genannt


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Was aber an unserer Politik ( also an den Wirtschaftsinteressen um genau zu sein ) liegt und auch so gewollt ist, da können die Herren Abiturienten nichts dafür.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich tät direkt tauschen, denn das Arbeitsleben is einfach scheise. Gut bezahlt oder nich, Freizeit futsch, Bumsen auch halbe Zeit kein Bock mehr, Morgens wieder raus.
> 
> ...


Da muss selbst ich weinen.
Nachahmung unerwünscht und unaufhaltsam


Felix1109 schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht  aber jetzt mal ehrlich, ja klar ihr feiert die Aktion nicht... Aber dann brauch man hier nicht die ganze Zeit rumheulen  gut jeder sagt einmal seine Meinung und dann ist es auch gut  lasst den Jungs dich einfach die Chance


hör auf mit diesem Account zu posten. Das macht es nur noch lächerlicher!


EvilEvo schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker @Delgado die haben mich ALT genannt


Zu Recht! Junge, die 25 ist Geschichte. Ab jetzt geht es nur noch in eine Richtung: bergab. Damit meine ich nicht das gute Bikepark- und Singletrail-Bergab. Nein. Es geht mit dir bergab. Wie mit uns allen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> ihr feiert die Aktion nicht... Aber dann brauch man hier nicht die ganze Zeit rumheulen



Zis Fräd is ockjupeit by ze invinzpel KTWR Crew. Abändon oll hope. 



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Da muss selbst ich weinen.
> Nachahmung unerwünscht und unaufhaltsam


´soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker @Delgado die haben mich ALT genannt


Wenn es um Alte und alte Säcke geht, tät ich mich bitteschön grad mal vordrängeln 
Du bist erst in 20 Jahren an der Reihe.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Aber anscheinend habt ihr auch keinen Job, wenn ihr so viel Zeit habt in so kurzer Zeit zu antworten



Du spreizt dein Maul nach kaum 2 Stunden im Forum ziemlich weit auf! 

Ja, mein Chef sagt mir jeden Tag wie gut ich bin, darum darf ich auch permanent in diesem Thread Online sein


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn "Alter" ein Verdienst wäre, gäb's in diesem Forum die weltweit meisten Orden  .


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Wenn "Alter" ein Verdienst wäre, gäb's in diesem Forum die weltweit meisten Orden  .


Komm Du erstmal in mein Alter, Alter.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Komm Du erstmal in mein Alter, Alter.



Als wenn irgendjemand in dein Alter kommen wollen würde  .


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Als wenn irgendjemand in dein Alter kommen wollen würde  .


Ich komme öfter, auch im Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Die größte Errungenschaft der hier versammelten Postergemeinde ist es offenbar, eine karge Jugend verbracht zu haben und darüber alt geworden zu sein  .

Diese beachtliche Leistung ist selbstverständlich bemerkens-, empfehlens- und erstrebenswert für die heutige Jugend, das Universum und den ganzen Rest  .


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Ich fasse mal anders zusammen: Die heutige Jugend ist dem Modell des Homo Oeconomicus perfekt angepasst und hat deswegen weder Interesse noch Nutzen aus zwischenmenschlicher Interaktion, sodass Sie sich selbst jeglichen Wohlfahrtsgewinn wegdefiniert 

Edit: Ich bin wohl wirklich alt, früher (als ich noch jung war und so) hätte ich auch einfach mit "Halt doch selber die Klappe, ALDA" gekontert. Aber wie @bastifunbiker  schon feststellte: Es geht bergab


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Außerdem solltet ihr alle mal nen bisschen runterkommen! Wahrscheinlich werden diese Jungs euch nämlich noch ein bisschen Rente zahlen (was bei einigen hier ja nicht mehr lange sein kann).



Wenn sie das auch per Crowdfunding auftreiben verzichte ich gerne!


----------



## Deleted 139833 (20. Januar 2016)

Jungs Ihr geht das völlig falsch an. Wenn man schon campen gehen möchte und nicht in ner schimmligen Karre pennen will sollte man standesgemäß als Abiturient unterwegs sein.
Ich persönlich würde nicht weniger als das hier akzeptieren:


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Wenn es um Alte und alte Säcke geht, tät ich mich bitteschön grad mal vordrängeln
> Du bist erst in 20 Jahren an der Reihe.



Alt ist erst dann, wenn die Glocken tiefer hängen als das Seil.



Abragroll schrieb:


> Die größte Errungenschaft der hier versammelten Postergemeinde ist es offenbar, eine karge Jugend verbracht zu haben und darüber alt geworden zu sein  .



Bekannterweise hatten wir früher ja nix, nur Scheise. Und daraus war alles gemacht und alles womit man spielen konnte.


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Wenn sie das auch per Crowdfunding auftreiben verzichte ich gerne!



Man kann es auch übertreiben^^ die machen das jetzt einmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

http://gogetfunding.com/bigger-boobies/ Hier das könnte euch dann beim "kommen" helfen^^ ihr steht hier ja so auf crowdfounding


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben^^ die machen das jetzt einmal...


du schreibst langsam aber sicher in genau der gleichen, dämlich-penetranten Art wie mit dem anderen Account. Aber OK, solange du dich auf einen festlegst und dir nicht mit 2 Accs gegenseitig Recht gibst, soll mir das egal sein.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

@Abragroll gibt sich auch ohne 2Account immer recht. Es geht auch anders wie man sieht.


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> du schreibst langsam aber sicher in genau der gleichen, dämlich-penetranten Art wie mit dem anderen Account. Aber OK, solange du dich auf einen festlegst und dir nicht mit 2 Accs gegenseitig Recht gibst, soll mir das egal sein.



Ah ok  ich weiß genau warum ich bis heute hier keinen acc hatte^^ dachte, man hätte ne Sportart mit coolen Leuten gefunden:/ ist aber anscheinend nicht der Fall 
Und wenn du denkst ich wäre dieser sceator, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch  ich mache zwar ebenfalls dieses Jahr mein Abi, arbeite aber nebenbei noch bei Joeys in nem 450€ Job (und werde nach meinem Abi eh erst nen Praktikum machen und keinen Urlaub) aber du kannst ruhig weiter denken das ich der bin 
Ps: man kann auch das Forum lesen ohne angemeldet sein


----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

Haha ihr seit zu geil 
Ihr beschwer euch wo ich bin und warum ich nicht antworte, in denkt dann das ich es nötig habe nen 2. ACC zu erstellen um euch meine Meinung zu sagen 
Ihr seit schon nen bischen feierlich ..

Und zum Thema schimmelig, es geht darum das die Neubauten schimmligen Transportern der TÜV angelaufen ist und die reperaturen und neuer TÜV insgesamt teurer, aber nen Großteil heult ja lieber erst mal rum auf BILD -Niveau. 
Ach und zum Homo ökonomikus solltest du evtl mal googlen oder in nen Lexika nachgucken, was dir lieber ist, dann sollte dir sein Fehler auffallen.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Januar 2016)

Servus Felix1109, als Jungspund bist du schön Frech und dann mit so was zu prahlen, zeigt deinen wahren IQ!
Vielleicht ist das dein heimlicher Helfer für dein Hirn das sich bei dir im unteren Bereich findet zu stimmuliern!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> @Abragroll gibt sich auch ohne 2Account immer recht. Es geht auch anders wie man sieht.



Das Motto lautet:

"Mag sein, dass ich mich irre - aber es ist so, wie ich sage!"


----------



## YanDH (20. Januar 2016)

Leute, Leute, Leute ....

Es gibt hier löblicher Weise eine Hand voll Personen die verstanden haben worum es hier geht. 
Nämlich schlicht und einfach um die Verbreitung dieser Aktion.

Und dann gibt es noch die Partei die sich nur krampfhaft über alles lustig zu machen versucht und viele Leute einfach mit der herablassenden Art abschreckt sich hier konstruktiv zu äußern. 
(Muss ich Beispiele aufführen oder kann zwischen gespielter Überlegenheit und Lachkrampf gerade noch so festgestellt werden was ich mit herablassend meine?)

Man möchte sich hier übrigens nicht den ganzen Urlaub bezahlen lassen sondern nur einen Teil. Und das auch nur deshalb weil man trotz Arbeit neben Abitur nicht genug Geld verdient.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Man kann ja von den sammelwütigen jungen Leuten halten, was man will - aber alles was das Gros der Ü30er hier an Argumenten gebracht hat ist schlicht und einfach "_Wir früher = gut! Ihr heute = schlecht!_"

Wenn die auf die gleiche Weise in den Meetings, Teambesprechungen, Präsentationen und Sitzungen argumentieren, wundert's mich nicht weshalb die keine Rente mehr bekommen werden  .


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


>





screator schrieb:


>


              


Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> @Abragroll gibt sich auch ohne 2Account immer recht. Es geht auch anders wie man sieht.


der hat auch Fohrbiltfungsion



YanDH schrieb:


> die Partei die sich nur *krampfhaft *über alles lustig zu machen


wie bitte!?!?!? In dem Fall ist es schon viel zu einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Schon allein aufgrund der Indizien der Rechtschreibung können die ja nicht auf die gleiche Schule gehen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Ihr beide seid auch geistige Ü30er  !


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Servus Felix1109, als Jungspund bist du schön Frech und dann mit so was zu prahlen, zeigt deinen wahren IQ!
> Vielleicht ist das dein heimlicher Helfer für dein Hirn das sich bei dir im unteren Bereich findet zu stimmuliern!



Wo hast du das denn jetzt her :O ich würde nie mit meinem IQ rumprahlen, bin nicht so einer  und ich halte auch nicht Leute für dumm nur weil sie kein Abi haben


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ihr beide seid auch geistige Ü30er  !


boah DANKE! Das ist echt lieb von dir 


Felix1109 schrieb:


> ich halte auch nicht Leute für dumm nur weil sie kein Abi haben


ich halte Leute noch lange nicht für schlau, nur weil sie Abi haben/machen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich halte euch alle für bescheuert  .


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich halte euch alle für bescheuert  .



ENDLICH, einer hat´s geschnallt


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2016)

Natürlich sind wir bescheuert, sonst würden wir nicht euren geistigen Durchfall lesen.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ENDLICH, einer hat´s geschnallt


Als ob der schon mal irgendwas geschnallt hätte. Im besten Fall mal richtig geraten


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Januar 2016)

So, ernsthaft jetzt: Wer hat einen Euro gespendet?

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag: Ihr kommt während eurer Tour vorbei und arbeitet irgendwas für Lohn den ich euch bezahle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> So, ernsthaft jetzt: Wer hat einen Euro gespendet?
> 
> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag: Ihr kommt während eurer Tour vorbei und arbeitet irgendwas für Lohn den ich euch bezahle!


Guck mal in den Beitrag #112.

edit und in #117


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> weißt du, früher haben wir immer gesagt, "früher war alles besser"



Stimmt!!! Vor vier Tagen war Sonntag


----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

Ne dafür müsste er sich ja die Beiträge durchlesen, aber er ist ja bestimmt mit seiner schweren, harten körperliche und bestimmt schlecht bezahlten Arbeit beschäftigt^^


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> Ne dafür müsste er sich ja die Beiträge durchlesen, aber er ist ja bestimmt mit seiner schweren, harten körperliche und bestimmt schlecht bezahlten Arbeit beschäftigt^^


Darf ich fragen, wieviel Taschengeld Du von Mutti oder Papi bekommst?
Du wohnst doch noch bei Mutti und Papi?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Bestimmt mehr als die 2,50 Mark pro Woche die ich bekomme habe


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Felix1109 schrieb:


> Sportart mit coolen Leuten gefunden:/ ist aber anscheinend nicht der Fall


Suchfunktion: KTWR,
einlesen und durchknallen,
dann sich beleidigen lassen,
dumm daherreden muss gelernt sein,
dann sinnlos, so sinnlos jeden Tag hier rumlungern,
nix erklären und Mitglied werden,
oder aber abstinken.
Hier sind Bulleneuter gefragt.



Felix1109 schrieb:


> arbeite aber nebenbei noch bei Joeys


1x Quatro Stagione und Pizzabrötchen mit Knoblauchbutter bitte!


screator schrieb:


> zum Homo ökonomikus solltest du evtl mal googlen oder in nen Lexika nachgucken


Wir hamm @4mate, wir müssen nix guggln, die Infos kriegen wir alle auch ungefragt aufgetischt.



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> der hat auch Fohrhaudungsion


Vor -zurück - Vor - Zurück. Ich hab das mal verbesehrt. 



Felix1109 schrieb:


> ich würde nie mit meinem IQ rumprahlen, bin nicht so einer  und ich halte auch nicht Leute für dumm nur weil sie kein Abi haben


In der Psychologie gibt es kein Nein. Das Unterbewußtsein kennt kein Nein. Nur die äußere gelernte und anerzogene Darstellung kennt ein Nein.
Demnach hieße der innereliche Satz hierzu:


Felix1109 schrieb:


> ich würde mit meinem IQ rumprahlen, bin so einer  und ich halte auch Leute für dumm nur weil sie kein Abi haben


Und ja ich bin Profihobbypsychologe mit ohne Abschluss.


Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Bestimmt mehr als die 2,50 Mark pro Woche die ich bekomme habe


Andere mussten Lehrgeld bezahlen, da beschwerst Du Dich über Zwei Mark Fuffzisch? Dafür gabs schon Kirschen und bissl Sahne auf die Scheise die wir sonst nur hatten, damals. .

Jetzt lasst die jungen Leute hier endlich mal zufrieden Ihr alten neidischen Meckersäcke.
Nochmal, wenn ich mich mitnehmt auf eure Abiturientenfahrt und mich mit dem weiblichen Personal am Strand rauslasst, dann sponsore ich ne nichtschimmelige Karre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Andere mussten Lehrgeld bezahlen, da beschwerst Du Dich über Zwei Mark Fuffzisch? Dafür gabs schon Kirschen und bissl Sahne auf die Scheise die wir sonst nur hatten, damals. .
> 
> Jetzt lasst die jungen Leute hier endlich mal zufrieden Ihr alten neidischen Meckersäcke.
> Nochmal, wenn ich mich mitnehmt auf eure Abiturientenfahrt und mich mit dem weiblichen Personal am Strand rauslasst, dann sponsore ich ne nichtschimmelige Karre.



Du meinst du würdest ein wenig abhängen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Hab jede Promille genossen.



Das merkt man heute noch.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Das merkt man heute noch.


Nix da, alles verjährt und verstoffwechselt.
Ausserdem sterben im Suff nur die schwachen Gehirnzellen ab.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Ausserdem sterben im Suff nur die schwachen Gehirnzellen ab.




Genau, das ist wie bei einer Büffelherde, die nur so schnell ist wie das langsamste Tier, wenn die langsamen und schwachen Gehirnzellen abgestorben sind arbeitet das Gehirn schneller.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich bin schon froh, dass bei unserem @MTB_Oldie überhaupt etwas am arbeiten ist.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Augen-Hirn-Finger-Koordination läuft.


----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wieviel Taschengeld Du von Mutti oder Papi bekommst?
> Du wohnst doch noch bei Mutti und Papi?


Haha ja klar weist du die geben mir noch nen heli für den Urlaub ...( Ironie!)
Nein, ich wohne seit 11 Jahren nicht mehr bei "Mami und Papi" und dem entsprechend in ner wg, bekomm mein eigenes Geld wie jeder normaler Erwachsener.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Dementsprechend ist die Abistory in deinem Eingangsposting fake?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Äij!
Ich hab mir extra Mühe gegeben weiter oben. Ich will, dass das gewürdigt wird. Wie ´smiregal.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

also mit 7 Jahren zu Hause ausgezogen? Oder wie alt ist man inzwischen zum Abiturabschluss?

Ach du meine Güte, ich habe die gleichen Gedanken wie unser @MTB_Oldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Januar 2016)

Alternativ betreutes Wohnen mit Taschengeld.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Das gibt es doch erst in unserem Alter !! Zusammen mit den Pillen von Obeschwester Helga.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist die Abistory in deinem Eingangsposting fake?



Paar Anläufe auf der Abendschule muss man ihm schon zugestehen  .


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2016)

Also mein Junior ist vor 8 Jahren nach dem Abi ausgezogen und ist inzwischen Diplom Physiker und steht auf eigenen Beinen.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

Demzufolge ist dein Junior jetzt 45 ?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

Meine beiden werden mit Abitur auf die Welt kommen und bis zum Studium erstmal paar ordentliche Teppiche knüpfen und den Müll regelmäßig rausbringen. Ist alles schon eingerichtet.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Ich adoptier n fertiges. Mit Masterabschluss. Da spare ich mir die ersten anstrengenden 25 Jahre


----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Suchfunktion: KTWR,
> einlesen und durchknallen,
> dann sich beleidigen lassen,
> dumm daherreden muss gelernt sein,
> ...


Und zu dir, beim HÖ geht es um nen marktwirtschaftliches Gedankenmodel bei den es darum geht das eine person einen kompletten marküberblick besitzt um mit einem endlichen Kapital möglichst viel zu erwerben oder mit einem unendlichen Kapital nur das beste zu erwerben. Und jetzt erklär mir bitte wie du drauf kommst da es keinen Sinn macht was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Man kann ja von den sammelwütigen jungen Leuten halten, was man will - aber alles was das Gros der Ü30er hier an Argumenten gebracht hat ist schlicht und einfach "_Wir früher = gut! Ihr heute = schlecht!_"



Woraus ergibt sich nochmal der Unterschied, zu welcher Tages-, Nacht-, Jahreszeit oder in welchem Jahrzehnt man sich, unter Vernachlässigung von Grammatik und eloquentem Schreibstiel, Luxusgüter für die bequemere Ausübung einer Freizeitaktivität von Fremden im Internet erbettelt?
Und sag jetzt bloß nicht "weil es früher noch kein Internet gab"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Paar Einläufe auf der Abendschule muss man ihm schon zugestehen  .


Ich hab da mal 



screator schrieb:


> Und zu dir, beim HÖ geht es um nen marktwirtschaftliches Gedankenmodel bei den es darum geht das eine person einen kompletten marküberblick besitzt um mit einem endlichen Kapital möglichst viel zu erwerben oder mit einem unendlichen Kapital nur das beste zu erwerben. Und jetzt erklär mir bitte wie du drauf kommst da es keinen Sinn macht was du geschrieben hast.



...und ich so HÄ 
Edit: wieso hast du eigentlich Zeit, hier zu posten? Denke du sitzt bis 19 Uhr in der Schule?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Woraus ergibt sich nochmal der Unterschied, zu welcher Tages-, Nacht-, Jahreszeit oder in welchem Jahrzehnt man sich, unter Vernachlässigung von Grammatik und eloquentem Schreibstiel, Luxusgüter für die bequemere Ausübung einer Freizeitaktivität von Fremden im Internet erbettelt?
> Und sag jetzt bloß nicht "weil es früher noch kein Internet gab"



Nix hatten sie, rein gar nix. Weder Internet noch Zukunft noch Vergangenheit. Nur weisse Blätter waren sie.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ...und ich so HÄ


q.e.d.?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Woraus ergibt sich nochmal der Unterschied, zu welcher Tages-, Nacht-, Jahreszeit oder in welchem Jahrzehnt man sich, unter Vernachlässigung von Grammatik und eloquentem Schreibstiel, Luxusgüter für die bequemere Ausübung einer Freizeitaktivität von Fremden im Internet erbettelt?
> Und sag jetzt bloß nicht "weil es früher noch kein Internet gab"



Eben  !


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich adoptier n fertiges.


Adoptier doch mich .


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> Und zu dir, beim HÖ geht es um nen marktwirtschaftliches Gedankenmodel bei den es darum geht das eine person einen kompletten marküberblick besitzt um mit einem endlichen Kapital möglichst viel zu erwerben oder mit einem unendlichen Kapital nur das beste zu erwerben. Und jetzt erklär mir bitte wie du drauf kommst da es keinen Sinn macht was du geschrieben hast.



Schon besser, da ist noch bissl viel Erklärung dabei, aber so kann man langsam sich dem KTWR nähern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Adoptier doch mich .


noch 2, 3 Jahre und du bist fertig mit dir selbst und der ganze Käse geht von vorn los - ne, lass mal 



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> aber so kann man langsam sich dem KTWR nähern.


ABGELEHNT


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> noch 2, 3 Jahre und du bist fertig mit dir selbst und der ganze Käse geht von vorn los - ne, lass mal



Dann such ich mir eben jemand annern, Du bist mir eh zu arm. Vielleicht nimmt der Matze mich, wenn er endlich mal sein Haus gebaut hat. Einliegerwohung, ca 200qm nich vergessen, mit separaten Eingang bitte!


----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

nö, nur nicht jeder wächst mit seinen Eltern auf.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Dann such ich mir eben jemand annern, Du bist mir eh zu arm. Vielleicht nimmt der Matze mich, wenn er endlich mal sein Haus gebaut hat. Einliegerwohung, ca 200qm nich vergessen, mit separaten Eingang bitte!


ok 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur dein Bedürfnis steigern, aber jetzt is vorbei.
Geh zum @Matze1983. Klo könnt ihr ruhig teilen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

screator schrieb:


> nö, nur nicht jeder wächst mit seinen Eltern auf.


Das´rischtich. Hier gehts auch net darum, sondern wie und was warum und überhaupt. 
Außerdem ist es nicht ratsam nen Deutschen nach seinem Geld zu bitten, es sei denn es ist für Hunger, kurz bevor einem der Arm abfällt oder sowas. 
Aber bei Spass, da hört beim Deutschen der Spass auf.


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

@Sittenstrolch ich würde dich adoptieren, hab zwar kein Geld, aber wir können dann mal zusammen Party machen. Von mir aus spielen wir auch Putins Rache


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Sittenstrolch ich würde dich adoptieren, hab zwar kein Geld, aber wir können dann mal zusammen Party machen. Von mir aus spielen wir auch Putins Rache



Wenn sich nicht bald einer meldet, dann geb ich Dir Bescheid. Ich bau drauf, dass Du irgendwann mal Geld hast.
Und sollte ich jemals zu welchem kommen, dann geb ich im Gegenzug bestimmt auch nix ab. 

Ok, ich kann den schimmligen Schnaps kaufen. Aber nich von der Tanke! Da isser zu teuer.


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> also mit 7 Jahren zu Hause ausgezogen? Oder wie alt ist man inzwischen zum Abiturabschluss?
> 
> Ach du meine Güte, ich habe die gleichen Gedanken wie unser @MTB_Oldie


Ich tippe auf unbegleiteten minderjährigen Flüchtling
Jetzt Abitur und später ein Studium in Kernphysik


----------



## Felix1109 (20. Januar 2016)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf unbegleiteten minderjährigen Flüchtling
> Jetzt Abitur und später ein Studium in Kernphysik



Ist Flüchtlingen sein etwa was schlimmes oder was willst du damit sagen?!?


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Januar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Sittenstrolch ich würde dich adoptieren, hab zwar kein Geld, aber wir können dann mal zusammen Party machen. Von mir aus spielen wir auch Putins Rache


Putins Rache läuft jeden Abend 20:00 im ARD


Felix1109 schrieb:


> Ist Flüchtlingen sein etwa was schlimmes oder was willst du damit sagen?!?


nicht so schlimm wie miserable Rechtschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## screator (20. Januar 2016)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf unbegleiteten minderjährigen Flüchtling
> Jetzt Abitur und später ein Studium in Kernphysik



nicht ganz, aber dafür hätte man sich vorhergehende Beiträge durchlesen müssen 
hier für dich nochmal:


screator schrieb:


> Haha ja klar weist du die geben mir noch nen heli für den Urlaub ...( Ironie!)
> Nein, ich wohne seit 11 Jahren nicht mehr bei "Mami und Papi" und dem entsprechend in ner wg, bekomm mein eigenes Geld wie jeder normaler Erwachsener.


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wenn sich nicht bald einer meldet, dann geb ich Dir Bescheid. Ich bau drauf, dass Du irgendwann mal Geld hast.
> Und sollte ich jemals zu welchem kommen, dann geb ich im Gegenzug bestimmt auch nix ab.
> 
> Ok, ich kann den schimmligen Schnaps kaufen. Aber nich von der Tanke! Da isser zu teuer.



Sieht man mir das mittlerweile echt so sehr an?  Wenn ich aufräume, finde ich bestimmt auch noch Reste zum beklingeln 

Ist noch Kaffee da? Oh, falscher Thread...


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Schon besser, da ist noch bissl viel Erklärung dabei, aber so kann man langsam sich dem KTWR nähern.




hoffentlich hast du dafür jetzt eine gute Ausrede. Besoffen, bekifft, gegen eine Glasscheibe gelaufen, sonstige kurze Unzurechnungsfähigkeit...?



Felix1109 schrieb:


> Ist Flüchtlingen sein etwa was schlimmes oder was willst du damit sagen?!?



Godwin in 10... 9... 8... 7...


ein sicheres Anzeichen, dass der Thread seinen Zenit überschritten hat


----------



## Anto (20. Januar 2016)

Feierabend!


----------

